# Too much fertilizer ?



## Hodg (May 16, 2018)

Hello - first time poster. I moved into my house a couple of years back and the lawn was a mess. Weeds, clover etc. I planted some seed and got it ok. I then paid for the green thumb to treat it to get it to the next stage and they come 3 times a year. 
On Monday I treated my lawn with ever green and sprinkled it over the lawn by hand. After I finished I realized to my horror that I'd completely forgot it was treated by green thumb 2 weeks ago, My Fault completely. Now I'm worried that I've over fertilized the lawn. How long before I know for sure that the lawn will be ok? Three days later and the lawn is still ok but will the effects have shown by now or will I have to wait to be sure? Should I wait as long as I can before cutting to let the grass grow? The soil is clay based and I don't know if this will help or not.

Any advice appreciated - and I do appreciate that The situation is of my own making and I should be more careful.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Hi! Welcome to TLF!

Usually fertilizer burn happens due to an error during application, meaning if you let a large amount spill onto the lawn. If you had two properly applied applications two weeks apart you're most likely A-OK. In my experience it takes just a few days for the effects of the burn to start showing up. You'll notice the blades start turning gray, and then brown and floppy.

Many of us here do something similar (on purpose!) in the fall, and we live to talk about it.


----------



## Hodg (May 16, 2018)

Thank you very much for the reply and reassurance. Hopefully I'll have got away with it. Kind regards.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is all going to come down to qty of nitrogen applied. To be safe, i would ensure the lawn is well irrigated.


----------

